# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  bunnings aluminium pool fencing

## jack620

I'm currently building a timber deck around my pool.  The wife doesn't want a glass fence and given that I need 45m of fencing I doubt I could afford it anyway. 
Bunnings sell a powder coated aluminium fence at a reasonable price.  From memory it's $99 for a 2.5m wide panel and $21 per post.  It looks good but I wonder about the strength of it.  I reckon if a teenager was to stand on the bottom rail widway between the posts he might bend it.  I'm going to buy two posts and one panel to evaluate it myself, but I was wondering if anyone on the forum has used or seen this fencing and can comment. 
Regards,
Jack

----------


## Ashore

Yellow Pages 
Check them for other local suppliers , then ring them , you might be plesently supprised with both quality and cost  :Biggrin:

----------


## ger

I used this company for my pool fencing
they installed it very happy 
ask for sam tell him Con From East malvern recommeded him  20.5m swimming pool fence, Glass fencing, Glass fence - eBay, Other Building Materials, Building Materials, DIY, Home. (end time 19-Sep-10 09:19:28 AEST)

----------


## fineform

Avoid anything from Bunnings unless its your last resort. A local fabricator will use thicker steel, thicker coatings and might even price match

----------


## jack620

The Bunnings posts had a base plate that was too large, so I got some custom made posts from DIYpoolfencing in QLD.  I used their standard fence panels and it looks good.

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah dont use bunnings crap, you'll be disapointed.  good for keeping dogs out of things, thats about it.
As long as the fence meets the new pool requirements and is certified youll be ok. If not it an expensive exercise to get it replaced again.
The pool inspector that came to do my pool says he has not yet passed a pool fence, but he said it was one of the better ones he has seen and is galvanised.  He said most aluminium fences do not pass any more as they are not strong enough unless they have been certified.

----------


## Bloss

> Avoid anything from Bunnings unless its your last resort. A local fabricator will use thicker steel, thicker coatings and might even price match

  This is getting a bit out there IMO - Bunnings have a range of products and huge buying power. They also carry different price ranged products too so suggesting one avoids them is a bit over the top. We all have our preferences and it is often worth supporting local businesses (and Bunnings are a very big  employer of local people wherever they are!), but only if there really is better value (which might be more than juts the product features or quality). 
In this case the Bunnings website says inter alia on its aluminium pool fence panels:  _Panels are 2450x1200mm
Has 6 point double welds
Complies to pool fence Australian Standards_

----------


## watson

:What he said:   *ADMIN SPEAK*
I've got to say I agree with Bloss here.
The fences from that particular retailer may be not to the standard you require, and other items from there may also leave a tad to be desired in the quality stakes.
Please use " In my opinion" and then we all avoid a lot of unwanted legal nonsense.
.

----------


## jago

Yeah you wouldnt want to be GMC'd  :No:

----------


## wozzzzza

> In this case the Bunnings website says inter alia on its aluminium pool fence panels:  _Panels are 2450x1200mm_ _Has 6 point double welds_ _Complies to pool fence Australian Standards_

  i'd be asking for the compliance certificate with it as my pool inspector says they do not comply and dont get those panels else i will have to redo my fence again.
so i dunno.

----------


## Bloss

> i'd be asking for the compliance certificate with it as my pool inspector says they do not comply and dont get those panels else i will have to redo my fence again.
> so i dunno.

  Won't harp on it again, but the notion that Bunnings or any large retailer would expose themselves to ACCC attention or legal claims and action is just fanciful. The potential difference in profit would simply not be worth it - just one case would have a tremendous impact on their business and especially the brand, and like 'em or not they have a valuable brand and would be pretty keen to protect it. I'd be taking that up with the inspector who in any case would only be able to check the dimensions which are the primary safety concern as a visual inspection in the field would not tell you much more.

----------


## wozzzzza

inspector told me they pass on everything except you can open up the vertical bits to over 100mm easily.

----------


## fineform

Apologies, i shouldnt bag bunnings out completely, after all, they are there for my late night panic runs when i have run out of hardware for the next day.
They also do employ many people, just saying though, give your local fabricator or fencing mob a go, compare apples with apples

----------


## jack620

I'm pretty sure the Bunnings pool fencing had a sticker stating that it complied with the relevant Australian Standard. I'd get very shirty with an inspector who took it upon himself to decide that the fencing didn't comply with the relevant AS.  
As I understand it, a pool fence is only supposed to keep out kids younger than 5 y.o. So unless the inspector brought along a 5 y.o. child and had him bend the rails, I'd be telling him to get stuffed.  :Tongue:

----------

